# Information about production date - Puch Bergmeister



## krneticv (Mar 25, 2012)

Can anyone help me with production date of ths Puch Bergmeister... Guy who sold it tell me that he guess is 1964....
Here you can see pic of it...
http://fixiers.wordpress.com/2012/03/23/puch-bergmeister-1964/


----------



## froze (Apr 1, 2012)

krneticv said:


> Can anyone help me with production date of ths Puch Bergmeister... Guy who sold it tell me that he guess is 1964....
> Here you can see pic of it...
> http://fixiers.wordpress.com/2012/03/23/puch-bergmeister-1964/




If your bike looks just like that then it's probably a 64 as the pic says because I think they only made one year of that color you have and with those handlebars.  

I had that bike myself back in the late 60's, I bought it used, mine was a copper plated but someone attempted to paint it blue and the paint was coming off in spots; though I think mine was a 60 or 61.  It had the copper plating which would have looked really cool had they not tried to paint it.  The two biggest problems I had with the bike was the internal routing of the cables, the frame would chaff the cables and eventually fray it enough for the cable to fail.  Then mine came with the black plastic body red worded Simplex rear derailleur, not sure if that was original or not but it was piece of junk of a derailleur.  I totaled the bike in an accident due to rear brake cable failing...again, and I was glad it did at the time, though now I wish I still had it!

Those Bergmeister's are very difficult to find so I hope you keep it.  Since they are so difficult to find there is very little information about them.  It's a very cool looking bike you have, congrats on finding one.


----------



## krneticv (Apr 1, 2012)

it is beautiful, and for now i think i`m gonna keep it...
i have move gallery to 
http://2velo.com/puch-bergmeister-1964/
so here you can see it now


----------

